
Ask HN: How do you generate leads for B2B SaaS company? - Raj7k
Can you share some of your actionable items to generate leads for B2B SaaS product? The product is a technical recruitment software? I am not sure about cost per lead for US demographics.
======
Raj7k
Hi Everyone, need some advice no upvote :/

